# Free Book Finds - May 2012 (No Self Promotion, Please!)



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your free* book finds here.

Click here for the April 2012 thread.

This thread is for members to post your Free book finds, no self-promotion please. And please do not link through other sites: use KindleBoards affiliate links (link-maker above) or generic Amazon links. 

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. And you may list your temporarily free books in our Links to Free Books thread. Thanks!

Tip: typing in the title in addition to including the cover helps when doing searches!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps members who use the "new post" indicator or who have subscribed to the thread. Thanks for your cooperation!

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators

**buyer beware: though books are free when posted here, prices on Amazon can change without warning so be sure to look before you click!
**international members: these books are free in the US, but may not be free in your country. Again, be sure to look before you click*


----------



## aphraeldanae (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

War Stories: An Enlisted Marine In Vietnam by Stephen MacDonald.


----------



## Judy Powell (Sep 25, 2011)

Here's a freebie for all the historical romance lovers out there:



Enjoy!


----------



## JGray (Mar 7, 2012)

Here's a free fantasy novel:










http://www.amazon.com/Corona-Special-Edition-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B004Q3RU8W


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

The Widow's Son
​



> The Widow's Son was selected as a FirstNovelFest Grand Prize Winner -
> 
> Based on the real life loss of the author's father, Bruce Steinberg brings his passionate tale home as told through the eyes of his oldest brother - a child on the cusp of manhood who does not easily take to wearing the crown of New Man of the House.
> 
> The moment 12-year-old Jeremy Rosenberg witnesses his father's death, Jeremy loses the world he assumed would last forever. With a young brother expecting their father to yet come home, a sister blaming herself, and a mother falling toward isolation, Jeremy is sent fatherless into the world just as he enters adolescence. Beautifully and memorably set in mid-1960s Chicago suburbia, The Widow's Son is launched on a devastating moment. But this tale of misguided efforts and accidental triumphs of children forced into adult emotions creates a humorous, poignant novel. The reader's laughter and tears are sure to flow together to the last page as Jeremy battles to make his family into a family once again.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## With1l (May 6, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Always-Last-Know-Bridesmaid-ebook/dp/B005AZ4NN0/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

Sorry can't link cover at the moment. Sorry.


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

_Crafting Novels and Short Stories: Everything You Need to Know to Write Great Fiction free at Kindle_. Regulary $19.99, so a good bargain.

http://www.amazon.com/Crafting-Novels-Short-Stories-ebook/dp/B006RAIZEK/


----------



## With1l (May 6, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Crop-Lowenstein-Scrap-N-Craft-Mystery-ebook/dp/B002F9NB64/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

travel/
adventure​


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Mur Lafferty is giving away a set of her books free from her website. She's Great. I read her first book, _Playing for Keeps_ a couple years ago and then some short stories as well. She's a fantasy writer and I found this on SF Signal where they have links to her Amazon pages as well as plot summaries from each book. From there, I clicked over to her site where the books are available as a zip file ready for unpacking and reading.

Download them, they're good stuff.


----------



## With1l (May 6, 2011)

'A Little Bit of Déjà Vu' by Laurie Kellogg via @amazonkindle #Freeonkindle http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007T327LQ/ref=cm_sw_r_tw_ask_CZ4dD.194WJ1Z


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Carol--

I've moved your question to the Writers' Cafe.

You can find it at the link below:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=113265.0

Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

It's been posted in previous months, but for new Kindle owners, Dana Stabenow still offers the first in each of her 3 series free:

*Fire & Ice* - Liam Campbell #1:


*A Cold Day for Murder* - Kate Shugak #1:


*Second Star* - Star Svensdotter #1:


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

"Spring Fling Free Par-Tay! For Three Days Only, May 7-9th" - these books are free May 7-9 - if you see one in "your" genre, check the product description - each book has some other books that are also free for this promotion. The list varies from book to book, though, and I didn't keep checking to find them all. There's also a website - freepartay.com - where they're listed.

Dance of the Winnebagos (Jackrabbit Junction Mystery Series #1)


Enemy in Blue


Moonrush


Pet Whisperer...er...rrr: Book 1 of the "Animals Talk Back" Serial


All Hallows Eve: The One Day its BAD to be Good


The Arrival (Burden of Conquest Book I)


WidowMaker


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Historical Romance
  

Historical Romance with Paranormal


Paranormal Romance. Read this and liked it a lot


Contemporary Romance


----------



## jvimawriter (Jan 19, 2011)

I just noticed this book is free right now! I laughed my butt off, and I can't wait for the next in the series.

Ms. America and the Offing in Oahu

http://www.amazon.com/America-Offing-Oahu-Mysteries-ebook/dp/B0055DJOEU/ref=sr_1_fkmr1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1336420912&sr=1-1-fkmr1


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

Lawrence Block, short story, Ehrengraf Defense. Free today and tomorrow according to his newsletter. If you haven't tried Lawrence Block, you should! He is an award-winning mystery writer who has been writing great books for 40 or 50 years.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006WSJVD6/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=lsb09-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B006WSJVD6">The%20Ehrengraf%20Defense%20(Ehrengraf%20for%20the%20Defense)</a><img%20src="http://www.assoc-amazon.com/e/ir?t=lsb09-20&l=as2&o=1&a=B006WSJVD6"%20width="1"%20height="1"%20border="0"%20alt=""%20style="border:none%20!important;%20margin:0px%20!important;"%20/>


----------



## aphraeldanae (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## With1l (May 6, 2011)




----------



## With1l (May 6, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Voodoo-Louisiana-humorous-mystery-ebook/dp/B0065QV4DU/ref=zg_bs_154606011_6








http://www.amazon.com/Husband-Hunting-101-ebook/dp/B006IGU49M/ref=zg_bs_154606011_7








http://www.amazon.com/Shitake-Humorous-Romantic-Suspense-ebook/dp/B007VDZ0JA/ref=zg_bs_154606011_8








http://www.amazon.com/Bon-Voyage-ebook/dp/B007X5KXRK/ref=zg_bs_154606011_17








http://www.amazon.com/Crop-Lowenstein-Scrap-N-Craft-Mystery-ebook/dp/B002F9NB64/ref=zg_bs_154606011_54









[URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/Swim-ebook/dp/B0078XG13W/ref=zg_bs_157052011_69[/url]








http://www.amazon.com/Life-Love-Polar-Tattoo-ebook/dp/B0053D0GLM/ref=zg_bs_157052011_94








http://www.amazon.com/Spying-High-Heels-Mysteries-ebook/dp/B00492CK1M/ref=zg_bs_157317011_10









[URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/South-Beach-Cinderella-ebook/dp/B0058J09T0/ref=zg_bs_156279011_13[/url]








http://www.amazon.com/In-Search-Love-Story-ebook/dp/B0080R7O4U/ref=zg_bs_156279011_16


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This one looks good...and is, of course, free...at least for the moment. 



Betsy


----------



## With1l (May 6, 2011)




----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Tender Graces
​


----------



## thestoryteller (Dec 27, 2009)

I just wanted to chime in that Tender Graces is probably the best book I've gotten free since I bought my first Kindle. This one is a keeper!


----------



## Savannah_Page (Feb 16, 2012)

Read this author's first book, _Sleeping with Paris_, and really enjoyed it. Fun and light-hearted chick lit that carries you off to Paris. Spring time or summer read perfection!

Her 2nd book is currently free:


----------



## RWwriter (May 9, 2012)

This is one of the most fun books I've read this year and it's free today and tomorrow. You will laugh, you will cry, you will love it.


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

I've read the beginning of this it's a cute paranormal romance book


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

> Successful middle-aged publishing executive David Grossman risks everything to fulfill a promise to a woman he has not seen in forty years. When teen sweethearts and now aging Baby Boomers David and Jill reunite after four decades, sparks fly fast and furious, despite his long marriage to Allison and Jill's reputation as a famous, former lesbian.
> 
> Jill Black, a "one hit wonder" Hollywood screenwriter, is consumed with a last chance to write and direct her own film. Success will reinvigorate her career. Failure will end it. When a pompous studio "suit" begins to undermine her authority and threatens to kill her project, the pressure forces her to spin from rage to murderous madness as she ensnares David in her plans.
> 
> Love and betrayal. Revenge and redemption. For some it ends happily. For others it all comes undone in this fast-paced drama of Baby Boomers trying to hang on to their lives, their families, and their Woodstock dreams. A riveting debut novel of suspense and humor, masterfully told by Steven Jay Griffel.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

All About Mom: From Mark Twain to Maya Angelou--Insights, Thoughts, And Life Lessons on Motherhood, compiled by Dahlia Porter and Gabriel Cervantes

I suspect this will be free for Sunday (Mother's Day) only, so grab it quick if you want it, and always look before you click.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Must Love Dogs



Edited 5/14: No longer free - but only 99 cents.


----------



## With1l (May 6, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Confessions-Single-Irish-Mother-ebook/dp/B00821E6FO/ref=pd_zg_rss_tf_kstore_156279011_8


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

SAVE $27.95!! Careful; check before clicking: Prices change rapidly. FREE for now.


----------



## crunchie (Dec 15, 2009)

The Devil in the Deep: The Untold Story of the U.S. Navy Response to 9/11.



Review
A #1 AMAZON BEST-SELLING MEMOIR & BIOGRAPHY"An incredible story from the most credible witness, a Tomahawk missile operator on active duty, serving during 9/11. A perspective worth reading." ~ The Kindle Book Review


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

A repeat freebie from last fall, I believe - *Just the Way You Are* by Barbara Freethy


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

thriller​


----------



## stephaniehale (May 15, 2012)

This adorable FREE chick-lit will satisfy your sweet tooth!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Free before, free again.
Historical Romances
 

Historical Romances
   

Time Travel to Medieval England


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Celia's Journey

contemporary
fiction​


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

These will probably only be free for a couple of days.

Kathleen Eagle - The Last Good Man



Augusta Trobaugh - River Jordan



Lauren Baratz-Logsted - The Bro-Magnet


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Today is supposed to be the last day these are free (according to the publisher) - no DRM on these, by the way. 

*Death is the Cool Night*


*Lost to the World*


*Love's Destiny Foretold*


*AEFLE & GISELA*


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

historical
fiction​


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Light Romance
Always the Designer, Never the Bride by Sandra D. Bricker

Her other books have been free before but this is the first time I've caught this one.

edit to change genre


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Free for 5 days (reportedly). Definitely not a cozy - "October 1952 -- A father murdered. A daughter sexually assaulted, beaten, left for dead. As a rule, in the 1950s, a good girl didn't admit being raped-and she'd never seek revenge for her father's murder. But Kristin Van Dijk didn't play by the rules."

Baby Shark:


----------



## CarolineFyffe (Oct 11, 2011)

**FREE ** FABLES OF THE FLAG by Ethan Coffee, 4.6 STARS, YA Time Travel with a kick! http://amzn.to/H6vv00 
This is book one in a YA series!! Loved this book and highly recommend for any age reader!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Rebirth - Part Two of The Judas Syndrome


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Out of 64 reviews, this book has 63 5-star ratings:

​



> DAMAGES is a memoir about one man's fight to overcome the psychological wounds created by his peculiar upbringing as he struggled to find his true identity and freedom. The story begins with the death of his abusive father, a Communist official. His mother is diagnosed with cancer, and he immediately returns to Macedonia to take care of her.
> 
> Meanwhile, his more than thirty-year search for his biological mother ends, and he tells her his life story, starting with his lonely childhood and adolescence. After finding his "new mother" to be very understanding, he reveals his first gay experience in the army, his desire for self-realization that caused scandals in the College of National Security, his escape to Turkey where he transformed into a stunning "girl" after meeting a handsome wealthy man, and his return to Yugoslavia where he wandered in the underground world of a country that was falling apart.
> 
> War is coming. And as Christian nationalism and Islamic fundamentalism rose, he experienced them directly, almost losing his life. But he eventually succeeded in immigrating to America. Although he finds his biological mother, he ultimately discovers that it is his adoptive mother's devotion that is irreplaceable.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Probably only free for today. I thought it looked interesting...



Rather than deal with the problems he was facing as a recent college grad, Paul Jury decided to leave them in his rearview mirror. He might not have known the direction his life was headed, but he knew the route he was taking to hit all forty-eight contiguous states on one epic road trip.

Filled with plenty of adventure and the unforeseen obstacle (or twelve), States of Confusion puts you in shotgun to see where the road takes Paul. All he knows - after crashing on the beer-soaked couch of his younger brother's frat - is that there's no going back.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Warren Adler seems to be regularly offering one of his titles free in eBook form from his own website. I picked one up a different one free a couple of weeks ago. Just go to www.warrenadler.com, look for the box headlined "EBook Giveaway", and submit your e-mail address and some basic demographic info.  Don't worry about the box asking for a promo code; you can download the free eBook without a code. Once you submit your information, a new page appears with the download links and a promo code; if you provide that code to a friend, and that friend also downloads the eBook, you are entered into a contest (as of now, that contest is to win a Kindle Fire). Sadly, I forgot to snag the link for my code - no free Fire entry for me this time.  For new Kindle owners, choose the .mobi format.

The current free offering is "The Sunset Gang" - a collection of short stories about residents of a retirement condo in Florida.


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

Author Jay Di Meo offers her novella (gay erotic romance) "Napolean Guns and Burning Kisses" for free today on Amazon.



Summary: Taken as a child from the streets by Gaetano, a Siledian Mafia boss, Idun is now his slave and bodyguard. After a shooting gone wrong, the boss sends Idun to an exclusive resort to recover from his injuries. But Idun knows that when the boss shows kindness, he should be very afraid...
Celestin works against human trafficking, after escaping the bonds of slavery early in his life. When he's assigned the rescue of Idun, he never imagines he will fall for his charge...
This is a game of cat and mouse, where nobody's who they seem. Will Idun and Celestin find trust in each other, and will they fight back to back, when the battle begins?

(Explicit sex scenes - adult romance)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Highly recommended in the Quasi Official Book Game Klub:

_The Dirty Parts of the Bible._



Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Not sure I want to get it. . . but I might borrow it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Let me know...

Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Re Dirty Parts of the Bible - It's a good book - I got it via Prime Lending and enjoyed it.

And to keep this post kosher.  Free today (ends 5/24 according to the info page) - from an author who's self-publishing for the first time after having a few books "traditionally" published.


----------



## Cheri Schmidt (Apr 15, 2011)

I just snatched up this one... 

http://www.amazon.com/Witch-Song-ebook/dp/B005K074SG/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1337778773&sr=1-1


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

First (and apparently only) two books in T.R. Ragan's Lizzy Gardner series are both currently free. I believe both are also in the Prime Lending Library, so verify the purchase price before one-clicking!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

This looks interesting...

*The Crooked God Machine
Author: Autumn Christian*

The Crooked God Machine is a dystopian horror novel by Autumn Christian.

Charles lives on the black planet, a place where plague machines terrorize citizens with swarms of locusts and rivers of blood, salesmen sell sleep in the form of brain implants, and God appears on the television every night to warn of the upcoming apocalypse. When Charles meets Leda, a woman who claims to have escaped from hell, he begins to suspect that the black planet is not at all what it appears to be. After Leda disappears, Charles sets out to find her with help from his stripper ex-girlfriend, the deadhead Jeanine. Along the way he will uncover the truth of the origins of the black planet, and discover the source of the mysterious voice that calls to Leda from the ocean waves.


----------



## With1l (May 6, 2011)

'The Housewife Assassin's Handbook (The Housewife Assassin Series)' by Josie Brown via @amazonkindle #Freeonkindle http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0050PJZLK/ref=cm_sw_r_tw_ask_UQZjD.0QYZ4J7


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Historical Romance
Pamela Clare - Sweet Release. First in a trilogy. Indentured servitude in American Colonies. 


Historical Romance
Miriam Minger - Secrets of Midnight - set in England


Historical Romance
Sharon Ihle - Untamed - western setting, Montana 1880's


eta: I just saw this one for Nutella fans


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

romantic
comedy​ 
memoir​ 
mystery/
thriller​


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Incinerator, #4 in the Simeon Grist series. I think I've picked up almost all of this series free now. Should start reading it...
Also part of the Prime Lending Library, so check before buying, I think today is the last day it's free.


----------



## With1l (May 6, 2011)

'Sloane Monroe Series Boxed Set (Books 1-3)' by Cheryl Bradshaw via @amazonkindle #freeonkindle http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0080I5GTY/ref=cm_sw_r_tw_ask_GSdkD.0QYK4KH


----------



## With1l (May 6, 2011)

'She's Gotta Be Mine (A sexy, funny mystery/romance, Cottonmouth Book 1) (Cottonmouth Series)' by... via @amazonkindle #freeonkindle http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00688GE7Q








'Freaks: A Rizzoli & Isles Short Story by Tess Gerritsen via @amazonkindle #freeonkindle @Angie_Harmon @RizzoliIslesTNT http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0051AOIT8/ref=cm_sw_r_tw_ask_VfdkD.006S1FZ


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Suspense thriller by Dave Dykema, one of the best books that I read in 2011: Wrong Number


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

An interesting little book with maps of higher crime areas in San Francisco that visitors may want to avoid. Apparently this is the first map-book in a series. Stay Safe Crime Map of San Francisco


----------



## With1l (May 6, 2011)

Got Your Number (a humorous romantic mystery) Stephanie Bond. Got Your Number (a humorous romantic mystery)


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Another free book from Warren Adler's website http://www.warrenadler.com/ - not free on Amazon, it's a direct, DRM-free download on his site. If you're new to Kindle, you want the .mobi file. Fill out the info on the right on the home page and the download link will come up.

*Mourning Glory*

A Novel by Warren Adler
Mourning Glory is a provocative heart stopping bittersweet tale of desperation and desire in the vein of The War of the Roses and Random Hearts.

Thirty-eight year old divorcee Grace Sorentino is in a precarious position, upwardly mobile in age, downwardly mobile in income. A cosmetician on Palm Beach's fashionable Worth Avenue, she barely makes enough to support her 16-year old daughter Jackie in their tiny apartment. Still they're scraping by . . . until Grace loses her job. Hanging on by a thread, Grace reluctantly pursues a cynical and bizarre scheme to snare a rich widower. But when she finally comes within a hair's breadth of her goal, she finds herself enmeshed in a self-spun web of deception and danger that threatens to rob her of everything she holds dear.

Brilliant and bittersweet, daring, erotic and darkly humorous, Mourning Glory pulls readers into one woman's tangled web. Here is another blockbusting and timely novel about the cost of getting what you want -- when what you really want is priceless.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Also free for Prime, so be sure to check it's still free before one-clicking. * A Bitter Veil* by Libby Fischer Hellman


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For the June 2012 Free Book List, go here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,115946.0.html


----------

